# PC configuration



## akh494 (Oct 7, 2008)

I am a newbie in this forum. My name is ajay and iam from india
I post my first thread can anybody help me out regarding this matter
I going to buy a new PC and i don't know want configuration i shall purchase,

So can anybody guide me the good configuration. By budget is 28k

Please help
Regards


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 7, 2008)

First of all lemme Welcome u to the forum. U will be helped in ur quest but more if u made the post in right section i.e. Hardware Trouble Shooting section. Anyways I ask Mods to move it there and u boy, tell us what do u want PC for, Gaming, Programming or just general multimedia apps?


----------



## siddharth756 (Oct 8, 2008)

welcome to the whis world
first of tell us that do u want a p c for which purpose
and wat r ur needs    
something special


----------



## akh494 (Oct 8, 2008)

i want my pc configuration Mainly for gaming purpose


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 8, 2008)

What can u salvage from ur current rig, if u have one?


----------

